# Help building my dgt epson 1400



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

The printer turn on, but I keeps getting the ink and the paper light error.
The pe motor and the other asf motor does not move, does not work.
What to do?
Thank you


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

did you make sure to extend a ground to the print feed and auto sheet feed motors?


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

DTFuqua said:


> did you make sure to extend a ground to the print feed and auto sheet feed motors?


 Thank you, I connected the ground cable to the metal part of the printer


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

edward1210 said:


> Thank you, I connected the ground cable to the metal part of the printer


 [MEDIA] 
I checked the epson manual and I checked all the cable and they look like the way is showed on the manual.
Now I see the pe and the sf motor moving, but still the two lights 
I don't have the cover on the inks, that would be a problem?
[/MEDIA]
I want to attach a video, but I don't see how


----------



## UKDaveT (Sep 20, 2011)

edward1210 said:


> I checked the epson manual and I checked all the cable and they look like the way is showed on the manual.
> Now I see the pe and the sf motor moving, but still the two lights
> I don't have the cover on the inks, that would be a problem?
> 
> I want to attach a video, but I don't see how


Everyonelse seems to open a youtube account, post the video on youtube and then you can put a direct link to the youtube video here.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

edward1210 said:


> I checked the epson manual and I checked all the cable and they look like the way is showed on the manual.
> Now I see the pe and the sf motor moving, but still the two lights
> I don't have the cover on the inks, that would be a problem?
> 
> I want to attach a video, but I don't see how


here is the video 




 - YouTube[/url]


----------



## UKDaveT (Sep 20, 2011)

edward1210 said:


> here is the video
> VIDEO0002.3gp - YouTube


 I dont have that model of printer but I am pretty sure the problem is with your PF wheel encoder sensor, Look at the original position where it would have been located on the printer. Make sure the sensor is as close as you can get to original in relation to the encoder wheel.

As Chucky has mentioned before that sensor is really sensative and needs to be positioned exactly right. 

I would bet that if you disconnect the sensor completely the symptoms will be the same.

When the drive rod turns if the if the printer doesnt get the correct signals from the PF wheel sensor you will get this kind of error.


----------



## UKDaveT (Sep 20, 2011)

I ended up butchering another printer to use the original mounts Just to ensure I never have any more problems. The slightest movement can cause problems so once you get it right you need to make sure it does not move.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

UKDaveT said:


> I ended up butchering another printer to use the original mounts Just to ensure I never have any more problems. The slightest movement can cause problems so once you get it right you need to make sure it does not move.


 I will keeps checking on the pe sensor


----------



## UKDaveT (Sep 20, 2011)

edward1210 said:


> I will keeps checking on the pe sensor


Just to be sure I am talking about the PF Encoder wheel sensor.

The encoder wheel is attached to the drive rod and the sensor reads the clear plastic PF (Paper Feed) encoder wheel.

The PE (Paper Empty / End) sensor is something else


----------



## UKDaveT (Sep 20, 2011)

Your PF wheel sensor is in shot at 1min 20 in your video and although i dont know your model.

The sensor looks to me like it's in totally the wrong position in relation to the wheel.

Get the sensor as close to original location relative to the wheel as possible

Then move it atiny bit and test again and so on.

The location needs to be mm perfect


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

UKDaveT said:


> Your PF wheel sensor is in shot at 1min 20 in your video and although i dont know your model.
> 
> The sensor looks to me like it's in totally the wrong position in relation to the wheel.
> 
> ...


 Thank you, Thankyou, I will check that, Thank u for your help.


----------



## UKDaveT (Sep 20, 2011)

edward1210 said:


> Thank you, Thankyou, I will check that, Thank u for your help.


LOL

That's a lot of thank you's considering you haven't tested my theory yet.

Anyway best of luck be assured once this one is solved your next problem is almost certainly not far away


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

UKDaveT said:


> LOL
> 
> That's a lot of thank you's considering you haven't tested my theory yet.
> 
> Anyway best of luck be assured once this one is solved your next problem is almost certainly not far away


 Ok sometimes it work, but it hard to remember when I have to move the pe sensor, that one for the paper, I don't remember if I have to press it after the printer start or when.
Thank you


----------



## seashirts (Oct 10, 2011)

You have to have the asf assembly connected!


----------

